# Caulking nozzles



## Domus (31 Jan 2021)

Looking for blank caulking nozzles, all the ones I can find have about 4mm holes. Looking to cut a very fine hole for a narrow bead.

Any ideas?


----------



## Drago (31 Jan 2021)

Mask the job off with tape and use a slightly wider nozzle?


----------



## Over the Ord (31 Jan 2021)

I agree with Drago.
I haven’t had a problem with the nozzles having a hole to big, my issue is finding the knife so I can cut a hole in the nozzle.


----------



## Domus (31 Jan 2021)

It’s a hairline between fitted kitchen cupboards in white to a matt grey wall. Several areas of 90° angles too much to mask.


----------



## Randomnerd (31 Jan 2021)

Standard 290mm cartridges come with a nozzle and you cut the tip to suit the job, no? You can buy packs of standard blank nozzles from builders merchants, Dulux paint centres or probs Hammerson.


----------



## TissoT (31 Jan 2021)

Gently fuse the end of the plastic nozzle with a bit of heat and pierce a hole in the end to your required size.


----------



## newts (31 Jan 2021)

Slightly overfill with good quality decorators caulk (not silicone) & the existing nozzzle, wipe excess of with a wet cloth/decorators sponge.
If the finished bead is too small it'll crack as it won't have enough elasticity to cope with movement between surfaces.


----------



## Domus (31 Jan 2021)

TissoT said:


> Gently fuse the end of the plastic nozzle with a bit of heat and pierce a hole in the end to your required size.




Top man


----------



## slowmotion (31 Jan 2021)

@newts is right. A cured bead of silicone can only handle movement of 30% (?) of the bead thickness. More than that and it'll pull away from the substrate.


----------

